# تُفاح الجن عين عفريت عين الديك بليع Jequirity - لنحذر جداً



## aymonded (10 يوليو 2012)

*عين الديك أو عصبة السوس*​ *Jequirity






*​ 
*أسماؤه:*

تُفاح الجن - عين الديك - عيون  الديك -   شَشم - ششم أحمر - حبّ العروس - عفروس - قُنقُل - بليع  - عين العفريت [   هذا الاسم مشهور عند الدجالين ]
*اما في المراجع العلمية فتعرف شعبيا باسم Jequerity وعلميا باسم Abnus Precaltorius  من الفصيلة البقولية Fabaceae*




​*نوعه :*

نبات شُجيري متسلق مُعمر يُشبه عرائش   العنب يصل ارتفاعه إلى 4 أمتار؛ أوراقه مركبة وله عناقيد زهرية قرنفلية   الشكل قرمزية اللون،  والازهار ذات لون يشبه ازهار اللافاندر والموجودة على   هيئة مجموعات وردية، أما الثمار فعلى هيئة قرون ومسطحة ومغطاة بشعيرات   ويصل طول الثمرة الى 4سم  فالثمار قرنية وكل ثمرة تحتوي على ما بين 4 إلى 8   بذور ذات لون مميز بلونين أسود داكن وأحمر زاهي،  وعلى هذا سميت البذور   بعين الديك.




​
*الاسم العلمي وموطنه الأصلي : *
يعرف النبات علمياً  باسم Abrus Precatorius والموطن الأصلي لهذا النبات الهند والمناطق  المدارية بشكل عام.
 ويعرف النبات في جنوب المملكة  العربية السعودية باسم شجلم، 




​
الأجزاء المستخدمة من النبات: الجذر، والأوراق  والبذور

*المحتويات  الكيميائية :*
تحتوي البذور على مركب الأبرين السام   وقلويدات اندوليه وانثيوسيانينات  وتحتوي الجذور على الجلسرزاين وعلى كمية   قليلة من مركب الأبرين  السام.




​
*الاستعمالات :*
يستعمل جذر  نبات عين الديك في الطب   الهندي في علاج الكحة والالتهابات وفي التهابات الجهاز  التنفسي بما في ذلك   الرئة، وفي الطب الصيني يستخدم الجذور لعلاج الصفرةوالتهاب  الشعب  المزمن.  وكانت بذور النبات تستخدم في الماضي كمانع للحمل وكمجهض، ولكن  نظراً  لسمية  البذور والجذور فلم يعد يستعمل لهذا الغرض لا سيما عندما  وجدت البدائل. وقد  لاحظت أن هذه البذور تباع لدى العطارين مع النصح بعدم شرائها لأنها شديدة السُمية عند تناولها ومضغها ...




 

**** ما هي التأثيرات التي تسببها بذور عين الديك؟*
* اذا ابتلعت البذور دون مضغ  فانها تمر من المعدة والامعاء وتخرج مع البراز دون ان يحدث لها أي شيء ولا تسبب أي  تأثير (ومن المفضل عدم تجربة ذلك أبداً لئلا يكون هناك كسر غير ملحوظ في هذه البذور.
ولكنها اذا مضغت أو إذا كُسرت وبلعت فأنها تُسبب تأثيرات   خطيرة حيث تتحرر  المركبات السامة مثل مركب اللكتين والابرين والتي تسبب   تخثر كريات الدم الحمراء  وتسبب دوخة وقيئا واسهالا وآلاما مبرحة وشديدة للغاية في المعدة   وتوسع حدقة العين وتقرحات وادماء  في الفم والقناة الهضمية كما تفقد   الامعاء وظيفتها ويحدث تلف في الكبد وفي الحالات  الشديدة يحدث تشنج قوي   للجسم ثم حالة اغماء يعقب ذلك الوفاة مباشرة.
*



​
*ان هذه البذور  حسب التأثيرات المذكورة تعتبر من أخطر المواد على صحة الانسان، والتعامل معها حتى  من قبل المختصين يكون عادة بحذر شديد ويُفضل عدم التعامل نهائياً معها من الأساس، ومعظم الناس تسخدمها في الدجل والشعوذة ظناً أنها تطرد الأرواح الشريرة أو بها يتم تحضير الأرواح ...*




​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يوليو 2012)

*شكلها جميل جدااااا بيتهيألى لو شافها اى طفل قدامه مش هيتردد لحظه انه ياكلها ربنا يستر
ميرررسى خالص على المعلومات الجديده دى ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## aymonded (10 يوليو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شكلها جميل جدااااا بيتهيألى لو شافها اى طفل قدامه مش هيتردد لحظه انه ياكلها ربنا يستر
> ميرررسى خالص على المعلومات الجديده دى ربنا يعوضك*



مهو انا كتبت الموضوع ده مخصوص من زمااااان قوي يجي من حوالي 3 سنين في منتديات أخرى، علشان الأطفال، واننا نخلي بالنا منهم، لأن شكل هذه الحبوب مُغري جداً بالنسبة للطفل، فمن الخطر الاحتفاظ بها في البيت تحت أي مبدأ ... واشكرك على ردك الحلو، النعمة معك
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (8 يوليو 2014)

مش ده اللى بيتحط فى البخور ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (8 يوليو 2014)

شكلها فعلا جميييل و مغرى


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2014)

اول مرة اسمع عن هذه النبتة
معلومات جميلة ونصائح مفيدة 
شكرااا لمجهودك ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 يوليو 2014)

ايوة انا عارفها 
وكمان زي ما قال الاستاذ عبد يسوع المسيح 
بتتخلط علي البخور 
بس مكنتش اعرف انها سامة 
معلومات جميلة


----------



## aymonded (9 يوليو 2014)

هي فعلاً بتتحط على البخور بس سامة للغاية ولما الأطفال بيشفوها بتغريهم جداً وبيحاولوا يتذوقوها...​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 يوليو 2014)

*هههههه ده انا مرة قرقشت واحدة بس لقيت طعمها وحش بس مابلعتهاش​*


----------



## aymonded (9 يوليو 2014)

ينهار الحمد لله انك مش بلعتها واوعى تجربها تاني ابداً
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يوليو 2014)

*شكلك كلية زراعة يا أيمن*​


----------



## aymonded (9 يوليو 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا ابداً انا كلية الهلس والفلس تجارة بعيد عنك
​


----------



## aymonded (9 يوليو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شكلها فعلا جميييل و مغرى



ههههههههههههههههههه هابعتلك شوية تبخري بيهم:yaka:​


----------



## أَمَة (9 يوليو 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *هههههه ده انا مرة قرقشت واحدة بس لقيت طعمها وحش بس مابلعتهاش​
> 
> *




*الشكر للرب* انك مابلعتهاش وإلا مكنتش كتبت في الموضوع.


بس هم بستعمولها في البخور إزاي وليه؟
هو البخور مش كافي؟


----------



## aymonded (10 يوليو 2014)

ههههههههههههههه لا يا أمي اللي بيستعمله في البخور الدجالين، وبعض الناس في البيوت على اساس أنها بتقي من العين الشريرة، خُزعبلات مصرية يعني هههههههههههه​


----------



## aymonded (3 مايو 2016)

*تم التعديل وإعادة الصور مرة أخرى
*​


----------

